# Irrigation head issues



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

What is the best way to fix these problems.

Heads not turning or getting stuck on return spray 
(Hunter PJG)

Also one head is well below grade. Like maybe 1" of the head is visible when up and needs raised. What's best way to raise?

I have 0 experience with any of this. It was installed by a company in April this year so I contacted them to fix issues since it was practically just installed. But just in case I'm looking for diy fixes


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

To raise w/o a lot of soil disruption .....wardconner had a video. I think it'll be just what you need. Sorry I don't have the link handy.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

jayhawk said:


> To raise w/o a lot of soil disruption .....wardconner had a video. I think it'll be just what you need. Sorry I don't have the link handy.


I'll take a look thanks


----------

